# What type small 12v battery would be best to add to system for longer play time?



## demoncamber (May 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some info about adding a 12v small battery (like a motorcycle battery or something) wired into my elec system on my car that will allow me to get more system play time with the car off. But I have no idea what type or size battery would be good for me.

I have the stock alternator and regular sized battery in my car (97 Saturn) with a total of 1300w RMS system (mono amp, 4 channel amp, head unit.) 

What could I add (cheap) that will give me another hour of play time with the car off at low to mild volumes?
What specific type of battery do I have to look for, keywords, etc?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't need to add anything, just turn on the car before it drains the battery below cracking points. A stock battery on a car is just there pretty much to crank the starter (which takes a lot of current/amperes), once your car is running the alternator is what keeps the car on and the battery charged. If its a stock alternator you wont have much room for a big system (over 1kwatts), while its possible to add such a system you will notice right away light dimming and other issues.




Now there are batteries out there that last longer than others when listening to your system while car is off, but it wont be by much. You have to think about it, you have around 1300watts (that's about 100 amperes been pulled...when music demands it) no battery will supply that much current for an hour.


----------



## demoncamber (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm going to pick up on of those 12-Volt Deep Cycle AGM Power Cells (like this: XS Power XP950 (xp950) 12-Volt Deep Cycle AGM Power Cell with 950 Max Amps) I figure I could benefit in many ways with one of those.

I want something that's big enough to make a slight difference but small enough to not put too much of an extra load on my alternator.

I need to do the big 3 upgrade, but I've been procrastinating because of my alternators placement under the car in a very tight annoying spot. :X

Even if I got an extra 20 minutes play time, I have this nice spot near my house by the water that I like to sit and throw on a movie, at mild volumes I can pretty much get a full one in without having to start the car.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Get a voltage meter from walmart or something. I've got an 01 Saturn with about 2000 total watts on a factory alt and battery and if I keep the subs turned down I can listen at a low-ish volume for a pretty long time. Just keep an eye on your voltage, once you hit like 11.9-.8 start the car.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Do batteries put a load on an alternator? The way I thought it worked was car is on the alternator spins and creates some amount of amps. Rev the car or drive it faster, it produces more amps up to a to its cap. And what the cars electrical system doesn't use goes to the battery to recharge it or keep it topped off.


----------

